# This Board needs a new Motto!



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

"New Dynasty:Under Construction" isnt gonna hack it anymore since we have climbed to the mountain top :banana:

So any ideas for a new motto?

Lakers got Ghetto
Ghetto Fabulous 
Back on Top
15 going on 16
Going For 73
Thuggified 
Table Leg to the Heart!
Ron & Kobe: Black on Black Crime


Any other ideas?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

How 'bout DyNASTY: Now with Artest?


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

This board is being Hoodalized.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I was being serious - Artest has a nasty streak that could be extremely useful. You think he might rub off on Odom?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shouldn't it be: "X (however old the organization is) Going on 16."


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

What about: sweet sixteen here we come?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ That could work.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

"Pick your Poison"
"Mark a loss for your team"
"Happy Days are here Again"
"Hooray for Hollywood"
"Heeeere's Johnny!"
"Basel still Sucks"
"The Air is Thin up Here"
"Back in the Saddle Again"
"Phil and his Groupies"
"The World's Team"
"Kobe & the Marauders" 
"Dacos"
"Morrison 4 MVP"
"Are the Playoffs here Yet?!?"


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jesukki said:


> What about: sweet sixteen here we come?


I dig this one!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

DaRizzle said:


> "Pick your Poison"
> "Mark a loss for your team"
> "Happy Days are here Again"
> "Hooray for Hollywood"
> ...


Easiest decision I've made all day.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

"Throw the cup, I dare you."
"Basel still sucks."


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

^ :laugh:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol, the cup one is pretty good

sweet 16 sounds too girly IMO
maybe a "we" instead of "I" in the cup motto


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

"Kwame wuz here"


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I vote "basel still sucks." 

The cup one works for me as well.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

LOL at Basel. That guy cant get a break.


How about:

"Even Morrison got a ring"
"We have more fans than you at your own arena"
"Where crazy comes to win Championships"
"Dont do Ron dirty"


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> "New Dynasty:Under Construction" isnt gonna hack it anymore since we have climbed to the mountain top :banana:


One championship = dynasty?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> "Kwame wuz here"


Lol I actually laughed at this.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Keep it simple: 

"New Dynasty Under Way".


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Cris said:


> I vote "basel still sucks."
> 
> The cup one works for me as well.


Maybe a co-motto? Those two are just too good.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel threw the cup! Get him Ron!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

...*******s.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

"We still owe you, Boston"


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

"Crazy Ron and the Funky Bunch"

Or the cup one..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

"**** you trevor ariza, trader."


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

no he wasnt _traded_ and I dont think he was a _traitor_ either


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> no he wasnt _traded_ and I dont think he was a _traitor_ either


I dont mean literally traded. 

i mean *traitor as you chose the rockets over the lakers, all because of your pride.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

yes...i know...i was just giving you a lil **** for using the wrong word :cheers:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

We had the same thread last year before the season began... I copied the list below.

http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/400476-team-forum-subtitle.html



> I like "Where Dynasties Happen" of the choices listed in this thread. But I also like one that we thought of after the 2003 season... "14 Championships and Counting" We ended up using the "Lakers Reloaded" that next year which was a good one especially at that time.
> 
> A couple of years ago we talked about this same idea. Here were some of the others...
> 
> ...


 We also had threads from years before...

http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/32979-vote-lakers-new-forum-description.html

http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/30707-new-laker-forum-description.html


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I still like "Throw the Cup, We Dare You"
Out of the ones I came up with my favorite is "Pick Your Poison"

Maybe we should start a new thread with 3-5 options in a poll to figure it out.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> I still like "Throw the Cup, We Dare You"
> Out of the ones I came up with my favorite is "Pick Your Poison"
> 
> Maybe we should start a new thread with 3-5 options in a poll to figure it out.


Which 3-5 choices do we want?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Cris said:


> Which 3-5 choices do we want?


Redemption, LA Style
Where Dynasties Happen
15 Championships and Counting
The True Hollywood Story 2009-2010
New Dynasty Under Way


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

]Redemption, LA Style ---sounds too much like Payton/Malone year...and its just sorta boring
Where Dynasties Happen----meh, ok, but not too creative
15 Championships and Counting---true, yet boring
The True Hollywood Story 2009-2010---no
New Dynasty Under Way--boring

Sorry Sean, if Im in the minority then one of those will be it, those comments are just my personal opinion.Nothing against you.
:cheers:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I dont really like any of those. Too generic.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Where are your five serious suggestions?

I don't see anything from anyone besides "Basel sucks"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Reigning Purple & Gold
Fifteen time - woooo! - NBA Champions
We Want Tacos

I'll try and come up with more later.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I like both of these too.

"We have more fans than you at your own arena"
"pick your poison"


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sean said:


> I like both of these too.
> 
> *"We have more fans than you at your own arena"*
> "pick your poison"


lol...forgot about that one...thats pretty good too

Throw the Cup, We Dare you
We have more fans than you at your own arena
Pick your Poison

There are 3 that can be on the list IMO...any others we want to add before we put these to a vote?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

"Reigning Purple & Gold" is a good one too


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

"You haters are beneath our contempt"


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

"We spit on your lifestyles.."


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Shaolin said:


> "You haters are beneath our contempt"


lol, wtf. Ok lakerlunatic.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

My favs:

"Reigning Purple and Gold"
"We have more fans than you at your own arena"
"We want tacos"


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ I think Reigning Purple and Gold is the best yet by far.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

We have more fans than you at your own arena


I approve of this one also. 

Sorry KAS, that one might become the motto but I think only Laker fans should be able to pick 
We promise not to try to give a motto to your NY Law Society :lol: :cheers:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

i like 15 going on 16


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> "We spit on your lifestyles.."


hahhahaahhahaha. i kinda like this...not seriously, but it is funny.



SOOOO PUMPED FOR THE SEASON BABY!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Poll options will include:

"Reigning Purple & Gold"
"We have more fans than you at your own arena"
"We want tacos"
"Throw the Cup, We Dare You"
"pick your poison"

Ok, any objections?. Additions? I tried to just take the ones that were mentioned a couple times.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

We Win Championships
Win one than talk trash
Conference Banners Don’t Count
Our Girls are better than yours
You may kiss my Ring
We can steal your best player
Did you say something?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

@ C*H*ris agreed...I like them all except #1....we shall see if people agree with me


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

"Reigning Purple and Gold" is the best one...after "Kwame wuz here."


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll add the Kwame one as well since a couple people liked that.

Please direct all further comments to the poll thread that will be coming shortly.


----------

